# My bengalbaby, meet Lara (pics)



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Lara is now 8 weeks old and she is growing up in her mom´s gentle care, but feb 11th she will move to me. I spent this day with her and her mom and siblings and tok some picks too. 

So, enjoy!



























Lara and mama


















showing her tummy


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

All of the kitties looks so cute!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a sweet face!! Her markings are simply gorgeous. That is one beautiful kitten. Aren't you lucky!

I want all of them!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cuteness overload, I want a Bengal too


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

She is soooooo cute!!!

I love how in the pictures of you holding her, she is licking your hand!! :lol:


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice Bengal!!! I have one as well. His name is Dash and he's the best cat EVAR!!!! You'll love yours too....believe me!!!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I just wanna blow raspberries in her belly!!!! So cute!  Lucky lucky!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh soooo cute!!! I love the belly pic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Ooooh! She's beautiful. I can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

*swoon* she is stunning!!!

i adore bengals and hope to be owned by them one day! lots of cute kitty pics please, she'll grow up so quick :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Just absolutely gorgeous Kitty and siblings 8) !!! I love spotted kittys too as we have a new Ocicat kitty. Bengals are my 'second choice' but they are oh so close to 'first'  

Dan


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Dec 10, 2005)

Beautiful!!!

I had never heard of a breed of domestic cats called Bengals or Ocicat. 

I guess I have a lot to learn. :? 

Now I want one.....

Can't wait to see more kitty pics.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Ohhh Lara is a lovely girl


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

fuzzywuzzy said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> I had never heard of a breed of domestic cats called Bengals or Ocicat.
> 
> ...


Ocicat Profile

Bengal info

Dan


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So exotically beautiful! I have 2 hobo cats and a Siamese mix that was given to me. Are they delicate? Is there special care needed? I'm curious because,wow, I would like one too. (Fat chance...hubby says 3 cats are enough)


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

^ just lots of love and good food , like any other cats. Thou, they are active cats, so they do like company of other cats and people. 

More pictures of Lara and her siblings on breeders site. Lara´s pedigreename is Ultima Urania !

http://www.sirucats.com/Litters/Availab ... /index.htm

http://www.sirucats.com/Litters/Availab ... /index.htm


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Dec 10, 2005)

lightninrod said:


> Ocicat Profile
> 
> Bengal info
> Dan


Dan, 
Thanks for the links 

Thanks also to kapatrik....My whole family is enjoying looking at all these wonderful photos.
" Ultima Urania".........Heavy duty 8) 

Karen


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable kitten!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That breeder has done an amazing job. Those rosettes are nothing short of amazing -- and she has so much white on her belly! How exciting -- she looks perfect! That face is so delicate and gorgeous, too. PLEASE keep us updated -- I want to see many more pictures of that little girl. What breeder is she from?


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

^ Thanks, they will be pleased  Breeder is Sirucats from Finland, www.sirucats.com (site is also in english). Their kittens are very beautiful, but they also has supersweet temperaments. I´m going to meet my princes on friday again. My boys are from the same breeder, actually, they are her uncles and Hannibals belly is ... well this is his tummy










Kitty will be co-owned with me and the breeder, she will live with me and I will show her.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

^ Actually, I don´t know exactly, but there are many, many generations between Lara and her ALC ancestors. But she still looks prety wild, doesn´t she?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think she's an F5, just because it looks like they only have one F3 according to their site. You can have a great looking F5 if you have good lines, and I think these cats are superb.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Actually, she is propably at least F6 , from her fathers side and perhaps even further from her mothers side. I must ask her breeder (and kittens, of course), when I meet them next time. And that won´t be friday, but at Wednesdey 

Thes are her parents










mother, Sirucats Qwara

http://sivut.koti.soon.fi/alfajiri/cat/ ... i1year.jpg
http://sivut.koti.soon.fi/alfajiri/cat/ ... fiface.jpg
father, Alfajiri Ofisiboi kwa Mitu

Just chatted with the breeder, Lara is F9


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Those are beautiful, beautiful cats. It's amazing how different bengals look from different breeders -- this woman has done a fantastic job. I think now that bengals are sort of a "new fad," there are several breeders out there who aren't up to par.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Some new pics of my kitten, now 9 weeks old. I have 6 long weeks to wait untill she comes home to me!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

kapatrik said:


>


This one is soooo cute. Awh they are cuddling, almost looks like he is biting the other one.....lol


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Actually, SHE is biting her brother, but she fell a sleep while doing it. Kittens can be very funny sometimes


----------

